# best way to mount nfs partitions

## chemical

alright here is what i want to do.  I have a server (vert) which has 2 directories i want mounted on my client (blowfish).  The first directory i want mounted is /home/ben/.  I want that to be mounted on blowfish via /home/ben/vert/.  Then i have /mp3 on vert which i want to be mounted as /mp3 on blowfish.  on vert /mp3 is owned by the user mp3 and the group mp3 which most users are in so they can read the files in /mp3.  /home/ben/ i want to be read by the user ben on blowfish only.  Now I am not useing NIS or LDAP and do not wish to use them in which case my UIDs and GIDs are different on both blowfish and vert.   Waht is the best way to do this?  Is it possible to do this without me having  to change the the UIDs on blowfish?  Comments, Suggestions, Ideas, Solutions, Flames?

----------

## amasidlover

Its not my idea of fun but... You can do an all_squash which sets the uid and gid of all the files in the directory to anonymous, then you override the default anonymous uid and gid with your uid and gid from the client machine i.e.

in the exports file on the server:

```
/home/ben       blowfish(rw,all_squash,anonuid=150,anongid=100)

/mp3            blowfish(ro)

```

Then on the client simply add

```

vert:/home/ben     /home/ben/vert    nfs     rw,exec 1 1

vert/mp3                /mp3     nfs   rw,exec 1 1

```

BTW this all came from the exports(5) and mount(8) man pages.

Hope this helps,

Alex

----------

## klieber

moving to networking forum.

--kurt

----------

